# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software)  حذف حساب google على tablette iris G7060 عن طريق sp flashtool

## Phoneflash

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.  frp bypass tab iris G7060 by sp flash tool sans box.  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

